# Lenovo S205| Kaufberatung SSD & RAM



## tobsel88 (11. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich möchte an meinem Netbook bissl "rumbasteln" 

Zum einen wollte ich meinen RAM auf 8GB Upgraden.

Da aber aktuell 2x2GB verbaut sind muss ich den also komplett tauschen.
Spricht gegen das Kit unten irgendwas?

*Corsair PC1333 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB *

Nun zum zweiten Punkt der SSD in meinem Desktop PC habe ich eine Crucial M4 (64GB) verbaut mit der ich eigentlich auch zufrieden bin. Ich würde sie auch ein zweites mal kaufen aber ich wollte fragen ob es was gibt was besser ist in einem ähnlichen Preisrahmen.


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

HI, 
gegen den Ram fällt mir nichts ein, und auch die SSD würde ich kaufen, evtl. mit 128Gb. 

MfG Chris


----------



## tobsel88 (11. Februar 2012)

Naja ich hab aktuell ja nur 1GB an Daten da drauf ich denke das is Geldverschwendung


----------



## L3stat (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte bei meinem ehemaligen S 205 eine Patriot Torqxs 2 drin funzte primaAufpassen würde ich bei OCZ da soll es zu Problemen gekommen sein mit dem S 205.


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2012)

tobsel88 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab aktuell ja nur 1GB an Daten da drauf ich denke das is Geldverschwendung


 
Dan würde ich die m4 mit 64Gb nehmen denn du darfst nicht vergessen das Win 7 auch schon 6-11Gb braucht.(inkl Wiederherstellungspunkten usw...)

MfG Chris


----------



## tobsel88 (15. Februar 2012)

Mittlerweile ist auch ne M4 und der RAM von oben verbaut Installation war bissl tricky aber machbar


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2012)

Ok, nadan viel Spaß mit der SSD 
Wie meinst du das mit tricky? ISt doch normalerweiße nicht so schwer oder doch? 

MfG Chris


----------



## tobsel88 (15. Februar 2012)

Naja wenn man normalerweise nur an PCs schraubt und Lenovo fiesen Schraubenkleber benutzt


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2012)

tobsel88 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man normalerweise nur an PCs schraubt und Lenovo fiesen Schraubenkleber benutzt


 
Naja, das geht ja noch aber es gibt Marken da werden Teile gleich fest verklebt, das topt deins um Längen


----------



## L3stat (15. Februar 2012)

tobsel88 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man normalerweise nur an PCs schraubt und Lenovo fiesen Schraubenkleber benutzt


 Am schönste sind doch die  Schrauben beim Akkufach


----------



## tobsel88 (16. Februar 2012)

Ne das fiese war eine Seite war verklebt und die andere lies sich bestens öffnen Die unterm Akku waren noch die einfachsten


----------



## Parzival (21. Februar 2012)

Dabei hätte ich auch mal noch ne Frage:
Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Einsatz von SSD an einem Notebook mit SATA2 und einem etwas langsameren Prozessor? Der C2D in meinem Ideapad taktet ja nur mit 1300 MHz. Daher wollte ich mal wissen ob sich eine Aufrüstung überhaupt lohnt, oder ob der Prozessor und die Schnittstelle zu stark bremsen?! Bekommt man unter diesen Umständen überhaupt einen tollen Leistungssprung hin?
Wollte eventuell auf eine Samsung 830 aufrüsten.


----------

